# 1895 sterling factory racer



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2019)

This was found in a abandoned storage unit.. it was missing a crank arm pedal and seat.. now found but the seat...poorly restored condition with wrong color but has original parts....it has a the speed ring that clamps onto to chain ring ....adjustable handle bars celluloid grips... extreamly light bike( very thin tubing) for its time.  This will be done up correctly in the future..


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got the 1895 Sterling catalogue pics of the Racer, the Roadster "Model G", both models of the "Expert", the handle bars used etc.

This page from their 1895 catalogue on the racing bars and others used:


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2019)

Awesome catalog pic... thanks.. looks like it has the racing rams horn bars..extra..I tell ya this bike fits it....it’s  amazingly light lighter than the Miami...


----------

